# Legal Acceptance Screen - discussion about disabling it or working around it



## danv (Jul 20, 2004)

*Nav Acceptance Screen*

Any ideas on how to disable the Nav acceptance screen?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We tried several things on the Touareg, without a positive result.
There were some rumors in the US, that german cars do not hae that, but defnitily, they have.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Nav Acceptance Screen (danv)*

That's the main reason I am going to Dresden at the end of the month - to find out how to do this. I am a bit worried that the display of the nav acceptance screen at boot-up might be hard-coded into the EPROM of the nav unit, and not something that can be controlled or modified with a diagnostic and scan tool. I have heard one report from Europe that following an update to a new set of nav CD's (new cartographic data), the European Phaeton started displaying a nav acceptance screen. If this is so, then this is very bad news, because the EPROMs in the nav unit can (and usually are) flash updated when new cartography comes out.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Theresias, you are wrong about this. We have been successful in getting rid of the nav acceptance screen on the Touareg. See this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1204299 
I wonder if any of that can be done on the Phaeton?


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

can't it be VAG'd to the euro settings like the touareg's?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Nav acceptance screen is plain dumb but at least it is not as dumb as on some cars which don't allow you to program the nav while the car is in motion.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (noc)*

Noc:
No, the Phaeton nav system is not affected by the country code. The answer - if there is one - will be in address 37 (Navigation) not in address 17 (Instruments), as it is in the truck.
Michael


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

My Phaeton's welcome screen has been displayed in German a few times, but only for half a second before swithing to English. Anyone else have this?


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (swa5000)*

Ja


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (swa5000)*

Quite often!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (swa5000)*

Hi Abe:
My Phaeton does that as well (German for half a second), but only occasionally. My guess is that when VW burned the software into the EPROM of the North American J523 module (the infotainment screen unit), they just made minor changes to the software used for the European unit, which has a different part number, then transferred it over. In almost any electronic component that has localization capability, there will always be a 'default' language that the component reverts back to following a hard system reset. In the case of the Phaeton J523 modules, this is German. What we are seeing, when we occasionally see the German language welcome screen, is that the module has begun the boot process and brought up the default welcome screen before the localization (language, units of measure, etc.) settings have been read from the non-vol memory.
As for the original topic of this post - how to disable the acceptance screen - my guess (and this is strictly a guess) is that we will not be able to do this through software tweaks, because the North American Phaetons actually have a different part number for their J523 module than the European Phaetons. This makes me suspect that VW has burned the nav acceptance screen routine into EPROM, rather than setting a flag for it in the non-vol section of memory.
I still need to do some further research - meaning, get some diagnostic scans from European Phaetons and see if their coding or adaptation settings for this module are different from ours - but to be honest, I am not holding out much hope that we will be able to disable that nav acceptance screen.
I had a close look at a European Phaeton last month - they also have a nav acceptance screen, but it is more subtle than ours. The European Phaetons only display a nav acceptance screen when the user specifically selects the navigation function, and the wording is a little softer - it says "please don't operate the nav functions unless it is safe to do so", or words to that effect.
Michael


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

Michael,
I have a friend in Germany who has a new 2005 Phaeton (diesel) built in November, which he picked up in Dresden. He and his wife were just visiting over Christmas with us and he went over my 2004 Phaeton.
He says his Phaeton does not start up with any warnings (and the annoying issue of having to press the 'Accept' button to access anything). So it would seem German VDO-Siemens screen is different. I would certainly like to get rid of this start-up screen.
He also has read on German forums that VW knows of everyone's unhappiness with the NAV system and will replace with a DVD based unit by June, 2005. The unit will be made by VDO Siemens and will fit in place of present CD unit. It will not play movie DVDs, since it will have an internal processor for navigation data.
Another thing he noted was how noisy our tires are. He was surprised to find M-S tires (mud-snow). He called VW support in Germany and was told that VW-USA only wants all weather tires for American market, despite that fact that the tires are noisier and wear out faster. They would normally recommend summer tires for all conditions except snow and ice. His car was supplied with Bridgestones (but doesn't remember the model).
He further commented that the engine noise is more in the V8 that I have as the diesel engine in his Phaeton is totally enclosed in what sounds like a separte chamber within the engine compartment.
Robert


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (rljones)*

I wonder if someone can build a relay that will electronically "depress" the acceptance button for you 2 or 3 seconds after you start the car? This topic was discussed to death on the A8 Forums and I believe that is the only practical short term solution. If you wait for VoA to lobby for the software in europe, you'll wait forever.


_Modified by Paldi at 4:58 PM 2-4-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (rljones)*

Hi Robert:
Welcome to our forum! It's always nice to see another new member, and especially nice to see another Phaeton owner!
You have raised some interesting points in your post (above). You are correct that the European Phaeton does not display any warning screen on start-up. It does display a warning screen when the driver selects the NAV function, but this warning is much more subtle, and less intrusive, than the warning on the North American cars. I suspect the 'in your face' warning in the North American Phaetons - which must be dismissed before you can even turn on the defroster, or listen to the radio - is 100% attributable to the nature of tort law in the USA. However, we Canadians suffer from the same warning too, because VW of NA does not consider Canada to be a separate market from the USA.
I don't think we will find a way to disable the warning on the North American Phaetons, because the main control module J523 (the radio/infotainment module) on North American cars is a totally different part than the one on European cars.
It is nice to hear that DVD based navigation is coming on future build cars. That will be a great improvement, and the higher data transfer speed will allow street names to be displayed on the main map display.
You are also correct about the tire observations. North American Phaetons have 'all season' tires fitted, and the tire pressure specifications are very high - on my W12, I think the tire pressure is as high as 48 PSI on either the front or back, I can't remember which. The reason for the high pressure is to increase ground clearance to avoid undercarriage damage caused by potholes, high curbs, and road debris. North American Phaeton basic suspension settings are also about half an inch higher than the European Phaetons, for the same reason. I live in Canada but work in Europe, and I can fully understand VW's concerns about poor road conditions and road debris in North America. 
I am pretty sure that if we retrofitted single-season (e.g. summer only) tires on our Phaetons, and set them to the pressures specified for European Phaetons, whatever noise there is would go away. But, to be honest, I have never noticed a tire noise problem on my W12 - my car is very quiet.
I can't comment on engine noise from Phaeton diesels, never having driven one, but I do know that the W12 engine is much quieter (both from the cabin, and from the outside) than the V8. I expect that the Phaeton TDI's are also very quiet - I have owned many Golf and Jetta TDI's, and they are extremely well insulated cars, with big sound-absorbing blankets under the hood, more firewall sound insulation than the same car with a gas engine, etc. VW has lots of experience with diesel engines, and in Europe, the *majority* of high end cars - BMW 7's, Mercedes S, and Phaetons - are sold with diesel engines, so the manufacturers must have figured out the sound issues pretty well by now.
Again, welcome to our forum, I hope you have an enjoyable time here. There is a directory to some of the more useful past discussions pinned to the top of the first page of the forum - the direct link to it is Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).
Below is a picture of the warning that appears on European Phaetons. This screen only appears if the NAV function is selected, not when the car is first started. Below that is the tire pressure setting sticker from a European W12.
Michael
*Nav Warning Screen on European Phaetons*








*Tire Pressure Specification for European W12*


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Acceptance Screen*

I was on the phone with VW USA yesterday (1/17/05) and was discussing a few issues, one of which is the start-up acceptance screen. Of course, I was told it was for legal reasons, etc.
I then told him, I had just switched from a 2004 Acura TL to the Phaeton, and that the TL had a most wonderful DVD Nav system (I now realize how good it really was; it was my first Nav system and I thought all were as good or better...). It too had a start up screen, but the functionality differed. First, it would disappear after 30 sec or so if no input were made. Second, it would only re-appear if you tried to open the Navigation system. If you only wanted to adjust the climate control or the audio system, you were not presented with the acceptance screen. This is a much more logical 'legal' flow. Better would be to not even have the initial temporary screen and only display it if you chose to use the Nav system.
I asked why not re-program such an acceptance system. He then agreed that this did sound better and he would pass this suggestion on to their review committee and see if a software upgrade might be then created.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (rljones)*

The Garmin aftermarket navigation products also follow the same practice as the Honda OEM ones - the legal warning disappears after 30 seconds if it is not dismissed prior to that.
Phaetons sold in Europe do not bring up a warning screen unless the nav system is selected - again, the same general behavior as the Honda. The infotainment center on the European Phaetons functions normally when the car is started, the warning screen will only appear when the user presses the 'NAV' button.
Personally, I think VW of NA has gone a little over the top with their warning screen. A few months ago, I discovered that it is not even possible to turn on the defroster - using the dedicated defroster button - without first dismissing the warning message on the infotainment system. I think this is actually in contravention of NHTSB and FMVSS standards. I do wish that VW would consider your suggestion, and issue a modification (software patch) that changes the current North American Phaeton behavior to the European Phaeton behavior (i.e. Honda and Garmin behavior).
Fuggin' lawyers.
Michael


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I expect that the Phaeton TDI's are also very quiet - I have owned many Golf and Jetta TDI's, and they are extremely well insulated cars, with big sound-absorbing blankets under the hood, more firewall sound insulation than the same car with a gas engine, etc. VW has lots of experience with diesel engines, and in Europe, the *majority* of high end cars - BMW 7's, Mercedes S, and Phaetons - are sold with diesel engines, so the manufacturers must have figured out the sound issues pretty well by now.

True, the best-selling S-Class here is the S320 CDi. I drove one at the weekend and was astonished at how bloody noisy it was. They go like stink - the forced induction giving you a lovely hoof to the kidneys - but I simply could not live with the agricultural noise. The diesel BMWs are much superior, especially the monster twin-turbo 535d.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Nav Acceptance Screen (Paldi)*

I think the best answer to the problem would be a software update from VW that does the following:
1) Only displays the nav acceptance screen when NAV mode is chosen.
2) Dismisses the acceptance screen after 30 seconds has passed, even if the button is not pushed.
From a technical point of view, this could easily be accomplished. The decision rests entirely with the lawyers at VW of NA in Auburn Hills - the same people who write the North American owner manual.
FYI, North America is the ONLY region of the world where Phaeton owners are required to dismiss a legal notification screen before any infotainment function can be used. This is not a Dresden or Wolfsburg decision, it is a VW of NA decision.
Michael


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Nav Acceptance Screen (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_FYI, North America is the ONLY region of the world where Phaeton owners are required to dismiss a legal notification screen before any infotainment function can be used. This is not a Dresden or Wolfsburg decision, it is a VW of NA decision.

O'er the land of the _lawyers_ and the home of the brave!


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Nav Acceptance Screen (danv)*

I'm surprised no one has come up with the very best solution to rid themselves of this pesky screen
I have crosstrained my wife to press the 'accept' buttons for me.
Twenty lashes if she fails to remember.
Jack


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

if you don't accept it you cant even change your AC settings defroster and so on, very irritating


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (NiveK)*

This is the best solution I could come up with. Add a cam to the drive train and attach it to a pointing device:


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (bobm)*

In addition to my 05 Phaeton I have a 05 Murano, I bought a "No-Nag" device from http://www.generatorlabs.com that automatically accepts the warning screen on the Murano's DVD based Nav system screen. Tell him GripperDon from Scottsdale AZ sent you. He is very smart he also built me a interface between a computer and the Murano NAV Screen so that it is a complete monitor and can be switched back and forth with one touch of a button.

The owner name is Daniel Perez and he is in the Bronx, NY his web site has all the contact info.
I have to believe he can make a no nag for our PHAETON 
GripperDon










_Modified by GripperDon at 9:44 PM 8-6-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Well if he can get that accomplished, this thread will stay at the top of the list for a month I promise you that!!!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Sorry should have put his info in. It's really a neat system, the Murano has a rear view camer that activates when yoy are in reverse it even know that is happening and takes it into account. Device is small about 1.5 cubic inch and 3 solder joints I did it in 1 hour. Has worked perfect for months now. As soon as I can get this cell phone thing completed I also would like the no nag for the Phaeton.
His email Perez, Daniel
E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]
His Personal Mobile: 917 385 7951
Regards, GripperDon











_Modified by GripperDon at 8:11 PM 5-21-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I hoped it was possible to have an electronic gizmo "push the button" for you to accept the legal disclaimer. 
Getting it to work on the Phaeton may be easier said then done. I can't believe you can accomplish that with an item that retails for $60.00.



_Modified by Paldi at 9:15 PM 5-21-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I really don't think it will be hard at all. All the soft button does is send a switch closure signal when the computer is waiting for it. Daniels device does the same thing on the MUrano. I only mentioned the camera etc. beacuse it made the job so much harder. 
All that will happen on the Phaeton is that a transistor switch will get connected across that set of contacts at the lower right button location and after a specific time period the switch will close and the computer in the Phaeton will think is was the button getting pressed. 
On the Murano, Daniel goes one step further and blanks the screen while the legal message is displayed so you are not annoyed with having to even see it.
He will have to design and test it out so the cost for the PHAETON unit will probably be more costly as the number to sell is smaller, but the Toureg etc. may come into play.
You can go to the NissanMurano.org forum or the GeneratorLabs website above and watch a demonstration movie of it in action.
GripperDon











_Modified by GripperDon at 9:46 PM 8-6-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Certainly keep us posted on this Don.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I hope I didn't give the wrong impression. I have the NO-Nag on my Murano for it's NAV system and it works perfectly blanking the screen while it "accepts" the warning and then returning the next screen just as if I had pressed "Accept" 
I don't plan on puting one on the Phaeton, Not even sure I am going to Keep this Phaeton. 
I like the NO-Nag, it works perfectly and I have supplied info as to where to get it started for the Phaeton and a little on how it works, but I really won't have any info to keep anyone posted on as I move forward as I am not going there.
I am really in a period of trying to figure out exactly what I want to be driving? in the very long term. I turned 70 about a week ago, and am in OK shape and am assessing a lot of life style, activites and goals. When complete will either keep both, sell one, sell both and get soemething else. ( Just sold the SLK 320) ???











_Modified by GripperDon at 9:48 PM 8-6-2005_


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Any solutions yet?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I think I am closing in. It consists of a set of connections that parallel the soft switch at the bottom right of the display Plus a little box that contains a relay and a transistor driver with a timer that starts running when the screen first activates, It then times out / triggers the transistor / momentarily closes the relay and voila the Infotainment system thinks the driver did it and the acceptance is done and then the Infotainment system goes on it's merry way.
Trying to work out the details. I have not been able to get the Bentley online manual to show me the "wiring Diagrams" so I can send the prints to Daniel at Generator Labs and have him detail the prototype. But I am working on it.


_Modified by GripperDon at 9:54 PM 8-6-2005_


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (PanEuropean)*

Okay, I'm new to the phaeton forum and we haven't picked up our phaeton yet but I was thinking about getting a Vag com cable and I wondered if anyone had ever figured out how to disable the nav accpetance screen. I've read this topic and i can't seem to find a solution. Please advise. Thank you


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (PCpassat06)*

There are two "lawyer" screens - one that comes on when you start the car and the really annoying one that interrupts you when you are trying to select a destination on the navigation system while the car is moving.
I wonder if a Bentley navi CD will work in a Phaeton. If yes, will it have the same "voice" and display a VW logo at start up?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (Paldi)*

The various screens and presentations that appear are driven by the software for the J523, which is resident in the unit. The only information that comes from the navigation CD is the cartography and the on-line help files (for ROW cars). So, the CD used would not affect the user interface of the J523.
Michael


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (PanEuropean)*

Okay, we got the Vag-com earlier today and I used it to enable my convenience feature (open/close windows via remote on the Passat and Phaeton). I also changed the coding on the instrument cluster from 0007221 to 0005021 to get rid of the seat belt chime and the annoying side-light buzzer. I haven't driven the car yet but I am pleased with the results. I would still like to get the Nav acceptance screen gone. I know that somebody said that they accidentally erased it but at the same time enabled the onboard phone feature. Is this possible and can I do that? I asked this question earlier but no one really gave a straight answer and i can't find a straight answer on the forum.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (PCpassat06)*

Here's the straight answer: You can't get rid of the initial acceptance screen on a North American Specification Phaeton. Period. Full stop.
The European Phaetons don't have an initial acceptance screen, but, those displays are a completely different part number, and have different hardware (electronics) inside them to support the TMC (traffic management channel) function, and the different frequency spacing on European AM and FM radio stations.
In theory, you could purchase a European P/N display and put it into a NAR Phaeton, and you wouldn't have an acceptance screen. But, you wouldn't have satisfactory AM and FM reception either, and there could possibly be other configuration problems as well related to radio station features that are not supported in North America.
Michael


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (PanEuropean)*

Too bad we couldn't have just signed a "use of infotainment system while driving liability waiver" when we bought the car








I don't really mind the nag screen that pops up when you adjust the NAV while driving, but the one that you have to press everytime you start the car is a real pain in the arse. 
The shame of the matter is that when I accept the nag screens, it doesn't make things safer for anyone. However, it does help cover VWs butt in the event of lawsuits. As a company with deep pockets, I understand they have to do it.




_Modified by Spectral at 2:03 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

There are units that can be bought in the USA, One by a company called Generator Lab's. That eliminates the nag screen it is called "NO-Nag" it works by automatically closing the same soft switch that the Infotainment screen uses to "Accept" the legal notice.
Basically when the Screen first turn on it starts a preset time delay that allows time for the Notice to be read and then "electronically" closes the contacts. I had them on both my Murmanos and Have the parts but not the time to build my own version for the Phaeton, just like I don't even have time to take pictures of the elevated drivers arm rest or finish my Phaeton in a circle grill badge replacement or complete the installation of my $ Motion Rear emblem.
I am just so busy selling Houseboats, taking care of my daughter, doing the physical therphy for my spine, recovering from the DVT's in my left calf that night comes before I have time to raise a soldering Iron much less mod the Infotainment unit.
Doing the Job is not hard. In the Meantime go to http://www.GeneratorLabs.com and them contact them and see if they will mod a unit for the Phaeton. I understand someone has a spare Infotainment unit. If you were willing to let them have it I am sure you could promise many would buy it. Count me in on as a buyer.
Grill 

_Modified by GripperDon at 4:42 PM 7-15-2006_


_Modified by GripperDon at 8:11 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don,
I have both a Phaeton and a Bentley infotainment unit. I don't know if either of them works. (Ebay items won for $270 and $150.) Maybe they will be good enough to get them interested. Lots of owners would love a plug and play solution. I'm not really thrilled with the thought of dismantling the dash and soldering wires.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Tell me how it goes. Tell the owner Dan (he answers the phone) Don in Scottsdale said hello and that I'l buy A unit for the Phaeton also. Plus I forgot this company also make a No Nag unit. http://kptechnologies.com/


_Modified by GripperDon at 8:27 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Okay the Kptechnologies chip doesn't look very hard to install, only 3 connections. I have the Bentley manuals for the phaeton but I'm not too electronic savvy. Is this something I can do myself or should I have somebody do it? Does it require tearing the infotainment system apart? Thanks--also, if you figure out how you disabled the screen by enabling your on board phone, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PCpassat06)*

You may have me confused withsome one else I did not enable my Phone board, maybe some body else.
Regarding KP technologies I would call them and discuss with the head guru as to installation. I do thinkthey will do it for you.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Manuals*

I would love to take a look at one of the manuals and see what exactly is needed to make the KPtech unit work. 
The KPtech unit is designed to output a (-) pulse X amount of seconds after the ignition is turned on. X is adjustable between 0 and 30 seconds. This module also has the ability to energize an AUX relay that can be used for whatever you want by simply pressing the 'OK' button in a special manner.
If someone is brave enough to disassemble the unit and snap some pictures of the 'guts' of the OK button we can probably figure it out on this forum.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

That is how it works, I was able to talk some time ago to a KP Tech engineer and he sent me a picture of instalation and a manual, I'll scan in and post (whenI can get the opportunity driving to house boat heaven right now )


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I need to get the right tools to open her up.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

That was me you spoke with!
The Navi OK bypass module manual is downloadable from our website, http://www.KPtechnologies.com.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

OK, I've opened the display unit. There's 4 ribbon cables connecting the faceplate, display and switches (front plastic half of the unit) to the metal can that holds the other electrical components. On the front half there are also 6 very short ribbon cables connecting elrctrical "boards" including one for the switches on each side of the display. It would be great if you could make us a custom cable retrofit that would hook up to your module.... No soldering required. 
That's all for now, more photos to follow... 




















_Modified by Paldi at 6:03 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Yes, Sorry I forgot the name, I afraid a senior moment. I really want to buy your unit, but I have delayed, Not beacuse of price who could bitch it's a bargain, and not solering (used to be NASA cerrtified) but the hassle of infotainment center removal and concern about replacing it. Folding up the wire bundles correctly plus all of Michaels comment regarding scratching it.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

A couple of photos...


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred,
Any chance of sending me those pics in high res?
Also, excuse my total ignorance on this Navi system, but is the small joystick looking control in the bottom left hand corner of the unit the 'OK' button? I imagine its also got an up, down. left and right switch from the amount of contacts on the back if this is the case!
The next step would be to figure out eaxctly which of the six pins is the 'OK' button. This can be done one of two ways (I'm sure there are more ways but I'll list two).
1. Measure continuity between each of the six pins with the button pushed in. Two pins should read 0 ohms when the button is pushed. This will narrow down the search to two pins.
2. Find a ground on the circuit board. Measure continuity between this ground and each of the six pins with the button released and when its pressed. There should be one pin that measures infiniate resistance with the OK button is released and '0 ohms' when the button is pushed. This is your pin. This, of course, assumes that we are switching the ground with the 'OK' button. If it switches the positive the testing will be a little diffferent, but I don't anticipate them doing that.
Thanks!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

This is the OK button...








(what you are calling joysticks are actually rotary knobs with a pushbutton - they work the radio)








So, a custom cable, like the one shown with the (photoshopped on) green wire leading to your "no-nag module" would be a big hit. I'll buy one. I'll send you my spare infotainment unit for testing if you want...








_Modified by Paldi at 5:56 PM 7-28-2006_


_Modified by Paldi at 6:13 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Kevin I am sure you know this but thought I would add it for assurance. The button that Fred pointed out in his post is a soft button. In other words it is the "Acceptance" or OK button only until or alternately said when the infortainment cent first comes on. After that it can be labled to act to do other things depending upont what screen is up on the infotaiment center, as example is when the screen go to the identification of which drivers key the unit is sensing that soft key becomes an acceptance soft button. In other words it is not a dedicated button that only is used for OK. 
Now it may be that pressing that button always does tha same thing like going to ground etc.
FRED really nice to offer the infotainment center for testing.
FRED I have one question is there a way to "Pry off" that specific button and get at it's contacts so I could snake an extremely thin wire to the contact for mico sodeling and be potentially able to connect a "No-Nag" without removal of the complete center?


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:43 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don, I'm not sure yet. 
The vertical row of soft keys on each side of the screen appear to be attached to circuit boards. You can see them on the photo of the rear of the display assembly. My thinking is you have to get to the back of the unit to remove the dozen or so screws that hold the circuit boards and the display screen - and then they will come out as one piece. After that they might be able to be removed. But maybe not. I envision little springs popping off into space. I'll take a closer look.



_Modified by Paldi at 10:32 PM 7-29-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I bet you nailed it. Thanks. Well it would be also great to have the custom connector so that if warranty work was needed it could be removed in addition to the ease of installation.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Where are you located at? I might take you up on that offer.
Does that harness simply pop off of there? Usually those ribbon cables are pretty easy to work with so a custom cable should be do-able!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

OH please do! I'll buy one if it is plug and play. I bet a lot of others will also including the Bentley Crowd.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Hello Kevin,
I'm in Malvern PA, a little west of Philly.
The cables are simple press on fit - at least the two I removed! Some of them appear to be more difficult but the important ones are easy. That's the short cables connecting one PC board to another and the long ribbon cable. The others I haven't removed yet. (The photo showing the front half completely removed from the "can" and the other photos as well, are from ebay postings. I didn't take any of the photos you see above. My unit still has the display attached. There are two longish cables going just to that and a third wide one going to a PC board connector below the screen.)
Don, I don't believe you can remove the soft key switches from the front. On the bright side, the unit is easy to split in half, just six screws, and the cables are easy to remove - no tabs to depress, just a press-on fit. The entire unit is pretty light. It's not going to be hard to manipulate out of there. Just don't scratch anything.



_Modified by Paldi at 9:05 AM 7-30-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Fred
Thanks for the info. If Kevin takes you up on the offer I hope that he makes up a good installation sheet to go with it.
Thanks, Don


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Photos of my infotainment system, recently exposed for scientific research!*

Some of these are a little fuzzy. Perhaps a re-shoot using the "macro" setting next time?












































_Modified by Paldi at 5:31 PM 7-30-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Nice dis-assembly. Have you heard from Kevin? 
After seeing your photos I am more sure than ever that a replacment ribbon that has the two wire added to feed out to the No Nag unit along with connectors and a step by step instruction sheet with some graphics will be required to get sales going to various clubs, auto stereo shops etc. for installation.
If I follow yours and Michael's instruction on removal of the Infotainment center I feel that I can sure do the installation. However it will put Hay down for a week of spare time.
While at it a video in for a rear camera might also be done but I would aim at getting one complete before think of added work.
Interesting that it is made in CHINA for Phillips.


_Modified by GripperDon at 3:15 PM 7-30-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I've been checking Ebay to try to pick one of these up for myself, but thus far I haven't had any luck. Any one know of another place to pick one up (besides the dealership, of course)?
I would love to have one to play with, but I am a bit hesitant to 'borrow' one from a forum member. If all else fails it may come down to that though!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I can understand.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Actually, if we can figure out exactly which pin in that ribbon corresponds to the button I may not need anything but the ribbon cable! I'll take a look at everything again a little later and see if I can think of an 'easy' way to determine which pin is the correct one.
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

There's a trace of the wires on the circuit boards. Hard to photograph, at least so far.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

So I was thinking....
We are going to assume we are switching a ground signal.
We will also assume that the big flat metal bracket is grounded (this can be verified by measuring the resistance between the metal bracket and a screw, as they are generally grounded. If there is 0 ohms it's safe to say we have found a good ground.
With one lead on this big chunk of metal put the other lead on each of the little metal pins on the top of the ribbon cable. At each test point press the 'OK' button and see if the meter switches from 'open' to 0 ohms'. When it does, we have found our wire. If none of them measure like this it may be possible to find a better ground to repeat the test with.
Does this sound doable?








Thanks!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Might this be done with the unit out of the car and not powered up? Please describe how an ohm meter works in a little more detail. What kind should I buy? Do you think the guys at the local computer fixit shop could safely do this test?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

The local guys at the computer shop will sure be able to do it.
In a simple nutshell, A ohm meter works by passing a minuscule current thru the path being tested and measuring the amount flowing or the like and displaying the result on the readout.
Radio shack will have a $10 unit that will do the job.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

You definately want to do this outside of the car, with no power applied to the unit.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Hello and sorry for the delay, but I am now equipped with a meter. In looking for the ground, I have discovered all the grounds don't connect. Problem is locating the one the "accept switch" grounds to when the lawyer screen is displayed.
I tried two grounds, first test was the black ground wire that is attached to the gray frame holding the display unit. The end (female) connector normally is connected to the rear chassis "can" but I unhooked it to give me room to spread open the front part of the display. No response from the meter on any pins near the "accept switch".
Second attempt was the copper "spring" in the upper left corner of the unit when viewed from the back. This one gave me grounds on the PC board carrying the switches but when the "accept switch" is pushed, I get no response on the meter. It should "beep".
So, I'm thinking I need to hook up the disconnected ribbon cable that leads to the rear chassis and the black wire too in order to find the proper ground. Am I on the right track?



_Modified by Paldi at 10:38 PM 8-5-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Fred
You are really going about this in a proper logic manner. Yes I would agree we are looking for "Logic " grounding In other words there is a path that is ground that is carried by the ribbon cable usuall on one edge of the cable and then a signal line within the ribbon cable that will be connected to it when the button is pushed. So what you are looking for is a connection that occurs when the button is pushed. 
As Keith poiinted out it could be a situation where the button makes a connection between 2 other leads. So if you can find any 2 leads that connect when the button is pushed ( a somewhat wide search) you will have it.
I am not sure that you could do this with out power applied to the unit and the initial Lawyer screen displayed. Have you ever powered up this infotainment unit ?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don, Nope I never powered it up. The guy who sold it on ebay said it was defective but didn't know what was wrong with it. He said he connected juice to it and the screen "lit". That's all I know. I'm in the dark about electrons and photons...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I plugged the long ribbon connector plug and the black ground wire in and suddenly found a lot of 'hits' on the ohm meter. Several of the pins on the circuit board short connector ribbon went off. However, so far none seem to react with pressing the switch. I think it's time to ship this thing out to an expert or a computer guru.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KPierson* »_I've been checking Ebay to try to pick one of these up for myself, but thus far I haven't had any luck. Any one know of another place to pick one up (besides the dealership, of course)?
I would love to have one to play with, but I am a bit hesitant to 'borrow' one from a forum member. If all else fails it may come down to that though!

Mine is here for the "borrowing" - where di I ship it to?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread*

As you know, my infotainment cluster was shipped to Ohio so Kevin can look into installing the no-nag module. This little electronic box automatically sends a signal to the "accept" button on the cluster to turn off the warning after a predetermined time interval. Kevin has located the pins on the circuit board and ribbon wire connector which enable this process and is working on finding a source for the cable connector so he can make a "plug and play" solution that will not require any soldering of wires.
I understand there is a second signal which can be sent using this module. I was wondering if anyone had a wish list for what to do with that? My nomination is the screen warning for the navigation system.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Paldi)*

I second the motion. 
When I use the nav system I'm usually already driving and this screen is one more "risk" to my travel. 
Now I know I should plan ahead, make time to set my destination before I have to be rolling etc. but somehow, while talking on the cell phone, steering with my knee and pulling documents out of the back seat I never manage to accomplish this appropriate feat of time management!!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

And a 3rd.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

And a 4th.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

If you disable the screen, I would highly recommend you reverse the procedure before selling the car. If a subsequent owner/driver gets into an accident as a result of fooling with the screen while driving, any decent lawyer will impute liability to you if you disabled the screen. And it may not be just negligence, but wilfull and wanton!!
Sad but true.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Paldi)*

A fifth here! (Dang it, I keep forgetting I've stopped imbibing!)
Murphybaileysam has a valid point, but I'll take me chances!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (pirateat50)*

The key assignment screen stays up for a while unless you press "Continue". Perhaps that one could be safely eliminated by a second pulse from the No-nag?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_I had a very highly modified vehicle before that included a no nag and when I sold it I had the buyers sign a disclaimer an acknoledgment of mods an even included a no fault section and the responsibility to have the same executed when they disposed of the vehicle.
I had my lawyer draw it up and required both parties to sign, and with noterized copy retained in the lawyers office.

_Modified by GripperDon at 3:45 PM 9-15-2006_

Man, that is a very sad statement on the extent to which we have become litigious.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

that agreement might not hold up in court because the 3rd party that was hit in the accident didn't sign any waiver to allow the operator to be doing this while driving. Im not sure about this situation but when I did custom car stereo's we ran into a big legal issue with this. Customer wanted the circuit that prevents full motion video from working while the vehicle is in motion to be circumvented. lots of people signed a waiver but the people in the oncomming traffic that got hit head on didn't sign any waiver given permission or anything of the like. full motion video is illegal but I don't know the laws regarding this warning screen. technically navigation is not full motion video(yet) and the screen may just be there to cover VW a$$ but cover your own and revert it back to normal if you sell the car. better safe than sorry!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Cheeze does everything have to be some kind of a fight... 

I think that's the main objective when product liability lawyers get involved in a lawsuit...






















Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Paldi)*

Do all Phaetons have the key assignment screen menu pop upevery time you start the car?


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Paldi)*

Mine doesn't


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Do all Phaetons have the key assignment screen menu pop up every time you start the car?

All the NAR J523 units (part number 3D0 035 008) will display the 'driver profile' screen once the legal acceptance screen has been dismissed. The ROW J523 units (part number ending in 007) have quite different software - they display the last page that was active when the car was turned off.
I don't know what the rationale behind the difference is. I have been using the ROW J523 in my Phaeton for about a week now, and I have noticed very considerable differences in the software design between it and the NAR unit I had before.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (PanEuropean)*

I think I may be able to reconcile your answer with Art's. The "driver profile" screen is displayed after the legal screen only if the car hasn't moved. If you forget to dismiss the legal screen until after you have started driving, the "driver profile" screen never shows. 
Michael, have you discovered any downside to the ROW J523 unit? Can you list the differences at some point or as you discover them?


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (car_guy)*

OK - you made me go start the car to see what happens. 
When I start the car, without moving I might add, I see the legal warning screen and the next screen the comes up is the nav/map screen. For what it's worth I have the software set on the European setting so that I don't have to hear the seatbelt chime.
Art


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (ArtWarshaw)*

My seatbelt chime is also disabled and I get the 'driver profile' screen every time. I'll go look again. I'm wondering if I want the no-nag to pulse once to get rid of the Lawyer screen and a second time for the 'driver profile' screen? If I'm wrong, that 2nd pulse might do something I don't want.











_Modified by Paldi at 9:44 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Michael, have you discovered any downside to the ROW J523 unit? Can you list the differences at some point or as you discover them?

The only obvious downside is the AM radio frequency spacing, which is 9 kHz. This means that it is quite unlikely that you will be able to listen to AM radio, because frequency spacing in North America is 10 kHz. FM spacing is set to 0.1 MHz gaps, rather than 0.2 as is the practice in North America, but this has not caused any problems. Tire pressures are only displayed in bars, PSI measurement cannot be displayed.
The primary differences between the NAR and ROW J523 units are as follows:
1) No legal acceptance screen when car is powered on.
2) Whatever page you were on last appears when you power the car on.
3) Ability to turn TPMS (tire monitoring) on and off, or turn off monitoring of the spare.
4) Somewhat different user interface for navigation (neither better or worse).
5) ROW unit supports Traffic Program (spoken traffic reports given priority).
6) ROW unit will support TV display if tuner is installed, and control of parking heater if it is installed.
That's about it. I was able to get the ROW unit from a car that was 'known good', which is why I got it. I don't think I would want to buy one from European eBay - the odds are very high that if one is being advertised on eBay, it is a defective unit that has been removed from a vehicle so that a replacement could be installed.
Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Your unit is still under warranty until 2007 and my TV tuner is under warranty 
Until 2008
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (plastech)*

Not really - warranty coverage is determined by the warranty on the entire vehicle (the VIN number), not by the origin of the components. VW of North America would not warrant that tuner in any case, because it is not a part that they offer.
If you purchase a part from a VW dealer, then it is covered by a separate parts warranty (typically one year). The exception to this is parts that are purchased and installed at the time the new vehicle is purchased - in other words, dealer installed accessories. These are normally warranted for the full length of the new car warranty.
Once a vehicle is scrapped (written off), the warranty evaporates into thin air, instantly.
Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (PanEuropean)*

Ok what happens if you rebuild it and put it back on the road.

_Modified by plastech at 6:49 AM 9-18-2006_


_Modified by plastech at 10:18 AM 9-18-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm still searching for the ribbon cable ends to make this work. Hopefully I'll find something compatible here soon. The connectors they use are a bit strange, as they are backwards from a 'typical' ribbon connector. Of course, there are no markings on any of the connectors....


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Made by Siemens VDO - where are they, UK company or German?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for update. German
Here is the website you want for connectors.
http://www.siemens.com/index.j...26544&


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Fred Still looking for my info re. DVD NAV


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

I think I found the connector used, but it's only availible in the UK. This really isn't a big deal, but it's going to delay things a bit, and I'm not even 100% sure it's the right connector, but from the looks of it it is.
I didn't check the Siemens website, maybe they have a similar connector I can get in the USA (or at least request samples of to verify it's the correct part).
Paldi, may I ask why you think it is made by Siemens?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

A label on the side of the Bentley unit says Siemens-VDO. I believe you will find a similar label on the Phaeton "can" - the Bentley infotainment unit is a few digits different in part number to the Phaeton as I recall. Of course, the ribbon cable connector part could be made by anybody...


_Modified by Paldi at 8:35 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Oh, OK, I got you. I thought you were saying the manufacturer of the the connector was Siemens. Siemens may have made it, but I'm sure they used components from a wide range of different companies.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Yes, I was thinking of them as a lead to the source, if not the source, maybe they can help.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The primary differences between the NAR and ROW J523 units are as follows:
1) No legal acceptance screen when car is powered on.
2) Whatever page you were on last appears when you power the car on.
3) Ability to turn TPMS (tire monitoring) on and off, or turn off monitoring of the spare.
4) Somewhat different user interface for navigation (neither better or worse).
5) ROW unit supports Traffic Program (spoken traffic reports given priority).
6) ROW unit will support TV display if tuner is installed, and control of parking heater if it is installed.
That's about it. I was able to get the ROW unit from a car that was 'known good', which is why I got it. I don't think I would want to buy one from European eBay - the odds are very high that if one is being advertised on eBay, it is a defective unit that has been removed from a vehicle so that a replacement could be installed.

Michael,
One of my employees is based in London and I will be traveling to Europe to see him in the next few months so a ROW J523 unit may be an option for me as well. So, some questions.
First is expected cost. Assume a new unit would be a VERY, VERY expensive way to get rid of the lawyer nag. So, what would a used one run. Just very expensive, or ???
Next is button functionality. Trying to reconcile this thread with the one for "Changing the Language used one the Infotainment Display."
1. Am I correct that the functionality of the J523 is due to both changeable software loaded into flash memory and unchangable "hard wired" ROM? And the nag screen comes from the ROM? Otherwise, loading some ROW software would be the answer. Which leads to the next question. 
2. Button functionality. In the other thread you explained that the early and later NAR J523 heads required different software versions to maintain correct button functionality. Since the ROW head has even different buttons/functions, that would imply that those units are loaded with different software than the NAR units. Or is there just one version of the software for everywhere and button functionality is governed by what's loaded in the unit ROM?
3. Assume your ROW J523 unit came with the "European" buttonl layout. If so, to elaborate on the diffeences you listed: 
Do we have traffic reports on this side of the pond, too?
Does the "Manual" button now give you the owner's manual?
What does "Board PC" do differently from "Trip Data" and does the 
trip data go away or just accessed through the "Navi" button?
Same for the "Map" functionalitiy. Now accessed through "Navi"?
Still have a "Scan" function, or what does that button do now? 
4. Since the front buttons/faceplate of the J523 unit is separate from 
the back, major electronics, section, has anyone tried a NAR front
on a ROW back to see what would happen? Probably just a
button/functionality mismatch.
Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Fighterguy)*

Eric:
I'll try my best to answer the questions you have asked, but my expertise only goes so deep, and I really don't know the full answer to some of the questions. To keep the response short, I'll embed your questions in blue type.
First is expected cost. Assume a new unit would be a VERY, VERY expensive ... So, what would a used one run?
Correct, a new unit would be between $3K and $4K, USD. As for a used unit - well, about the only place I would want to source a used one would be from a Phaeton that has been scrapped. I would not want to buy one off eBay, because for sure, any one you find on eBay will be one that has been removed from a vehicle because it didn't work properly.
Hard to say what a scrapyard would want. Normally they look up the new list price and charge a percentage of that. But, if you can negotiate, you might be able to get it for a few hundred dollars. However, that raises the whole question of just who would remove it, how carefully they would remove it, and how carefully they would handle and package it to get it to you. I did the removal of the British unit myself, and packed it myself, and carried it back to Canada (by way of Dresden







) personally.
Next is button functionality... ...flash memory and unchangeable "hard wired" ROM... ...loading some ROW software would be the answer?
Here's what I know: You can flash-update firmware in the unit. There are, however, two different part numbers for NAR and ROW units. So, when you do a flash update, the updater program looks at the part number and installs the appropriate software. (That's the end of what I *know*). I *guess *that if you could identify the ROM chip that holds the software that makes the thing run, you could *probably *just swap out that chip (or that board) and effectively change one from NAR spec to ROW spec. 
Do we have traffic reports on this side of the pond, too?
Well, that isn't a 'traffic report' issue as much as it is a question about whether the FM stations send out a RDS code that alerts the radio that a traffic report is coming or not. The North American RDBS standard is very similar to the European RDS standard, but not the same. Whether or not any North American radio stations even bother to support this feature, who knows. I have to drive from Toronto to Orlando next week, I'll let you know if I hear any TP (traffic program) broadcasts.
Does the "Manual" button now give you the owner's manual?
No, because there are no HTML files to support the owner manual function on the North American CDs. If I shove a German navigation CD into my nav reader, I get the manual function, but then again, anyone who has an older NAR spec J523 - one that has the word 'Manual' on one of the hard keys - can view these files too, if they shove a European nav CD into their navigation CD player. The problem with the HTML manual function is not that the J523 doesn't support it (excepting later model NAR J523s that have an INFO button in place of a MANUAL button), it is that the NAR media doesn't contain the necessary files.
What does "Board PC" do differently from "Trip Data" 
Absolutely nothing. The nomenclature 'Trip Computer' is obviously exclusively aimed at English speakers. The nomenclature 'Bord PC' is German, but is easily understood in all the other languages used in Europe. In other words, the only difference is the writing on the button.
Same for the "Map" functionality. Now accessed through "Navi"?
Yes, exactly the same as a NAR J523 with the later button layout - one button for Navigation, and another for the Phone. There are some minor differences in how the sub-controls work within the navigation menu, but nothing significant.
Still have a "Scan" function, or what does that button do now?
I don't know, I have never tried it - I never listen to the radio. _(Pause here while I run out to the car and check this)_ Yes, it appears that the two arrow buttons on top of the right hand small dial provide both search and scan capabilities.
Hope this helps. Do keep in mind that the only reason I got the ROW spec J523 was to support operation of the TV tuner - I would not have bothered to get one otherwise - too much expense and hassle for very little tangible benefit.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Michael, have you discovered any downside to the ROW J523 unit? Can you list the differences at some point or as you discover them?

Uh, just a late follow up comment here: There is one downside that I discovered today, and that is that the European J523 does not support the operation of the OnStar system.
I'm going to try recoding the car to indicate that a 'phone' is installed, and see if the European J523 treats the On-Star as a phone. Will let you know. But, I tried to place a call with the On-Star button today, and no sound, nothing (although the light was green). Someone tried to call me, with the same result - no answer.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (PanEuropean)*

Another 'disadvantage' associated with using a European specification J523 in North America: Because it assumes that AM radio stations are spaced 9 kHz apart, it might not pick up some of the 'traffic' broadcasts that freeway operators, etc. broadcast on specific frequencies.
For example, I drove down Florida's Turnpike tonight, and the lights were flashing on the sign that said 'tune to 1640 for important traffic information'. But, 1640 doesn't happen to divide by 9, so, it didn't show up on the radio and I could not listen to the message.
For what it's worth.
Michael


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (Paldi)*

My seatbelt chime is not disabled, but I do get the nav screen after the two nag screens, whether I move or not. Perhaps a model year/software difference?
Stefano


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm still working on trying to import this little connector. The company that has it in the UK has a child company in the US and they are going to try and get a few for me. If that doesn't work, then I'll be stuck working directly with the UK company trying to get the things over here. This is all very frustrating to me considering I'm not even 100% sure they are the right connectors!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Do you have picture of the connector,Also the name of the company you are dealing with in the UK.Lets see if I can help
Regards Tony.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (plastech)*

Perhaps one of these? The larger red one on center left?











_Modified by Paldi at 3:52 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the offer to help. The USA company recomended that I contact the UK company directly and try to arrange something. I sent them an Email and I am awaiting their response. If that falls through I'll be contacting you Tony!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

No prob
Tony


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

I ordered the connectors today. Hopefully, they are the right ones. I ordered enough to make 25 different units. From what I have seen, this number is high and we most likely won't sell that many. The connectors ended up being over $200, with $80+ for shipping. The pound/dollar conversion isn't very good....


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Lawyer screen and No-Nag Module Thread (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
For example, I drove down Florida's Turnpike tonight, and the lights were flashing on the sign that said 'tune to 1640 for important traffic information'. But, 1640 doesn't happen to divide by 9, so, it didn't show up on the radio and I could not listen to the message.
Michael

Ha ha. I've been driving in the U.S. for 18 years and never once 'tuned in for important traffic information' from any trusty local road authority.
Now I wonder what I've been missing...


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Anything new i am tired of pressing the stupid switch.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (KPierson)*

How is it comming? Waiting with baited breath .


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

The company has the connectors in stock, but I tried to order a few of the mating ends so that I can test each connector as I make them. The order number has changed and they are trying to verify that the new number is valid and will work. Hopefully they will be shipped within the next 48 hours.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Please keep me in mind. Don


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Well, the order fell apart today, in a surprising turn of events.
I had placed an order for 50 connectors (25 cables) and all was good. I then decided that it would be a good idea to order 4 of the connectors that the plugs plug in to so I can make a test station to make sure all wires are crimped properly. I found the right part number and added it to my list.
I then got an Email saying that the 'new' connector has been replaced with a differnt part number. She gave me the part number and I checked it for compatibility. It turns out the part number she gave me was for a KVM tower. I Emailed her back and told her that, she replied that someone must have mixed something up, and asked me if I just wanted to order the first connectors.
I emailed her back and told her that if I was going to pay $80 for shipping that I want everything in one order, and that I would like for her to verify that the new part number is correct.
She then emailed me back and told me she canceled my order because she can't 'hold my goods'. 
I've order thousands of dollars worth of parts in my life, and I've never dealt with a sales rep like this.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

Also,
I reviewed a transaction I made with a guy in the UK about a year ago. Shipping, from me to him, was $25. IF I had elected to go with a tracking number it would have been $75. So, I'm guessing that the shipping quote included tracking, and it would be right on par with other shipments I've had involvement in.
I've now contacted the individual I worked with last time to see if he is willing to return the favor!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

We design &manufacture printed circuit boards, and have a lot of accounts with electronic companies. Tell me the name of the company you are dealing with, 
We will get them for you, and ship them to you.
We normally ask supplies for sample from all over the world and get them for free.
I have just sent a CD nav to jimay and a Nav unit to Eli,also Michael has a ashtray ship to him
We send repaired boards back to the states at least ones a week.
Carthage’s in Texas
New Castle PA 
Milwaukee 
Tony


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (PCpassat06)*

The company is CPC and the part number is CN09372


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Acceptance Screen (KPierson)*

Is this the part you need ,If they are I can get 10 for tomorrow








MALE, ON-WIRE 16 WAY; Pitch:1.27mm; Ways, number of:16; Approval Bodies:UL; Colour:Red; Current rating:1.5A; Flammability rating:UL94V-0; Material:Thermoplastic polyester; Material, contacthosphor Bronze; Pitch, lead:1




_Modified by plastech at 3:24 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, that is it. I would still like to have the board mount side of the connector as well, but what you have pictured is the important part. 
The board mount connector is CTC Part number CN09354 and is basically the same thing as above, but it through hole mounts to the circuit board and has 16 female connectors.
This is the part that they say was discontinued and gave me a 'new' order code for. The new order code brings up something completely different. I'm still in shock that the CTC 'exports coordinator' wasn't willing to help me at all on this!
Thank you!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Your other conector ,look like this one








Description:
FEMALE, TOP ENTRY 16WAY
* Pitch:1.27mm
* Ways, number of:16
* Approval Bodies:UL
* Colour:Red
* Current rating:1.5A
* Flammability rating:UL94V-0
* Material:Thermoplastic polyester
* Material, contacthosphor Bronze
* Plating, contact:Tin
* Poles, number of:16
* Resistance, contact:10mR
* Resistance, insulation:1000MR
* Temperature, operating max:105°C
* Temperature, operating min:-40°C
* Voltage, working:100V


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Anthony You are a nice guy!!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Your parts are manufactored by:
http://www.tycoelectronics.com/
Part no
8-215083-6
8-215079-6
leave it with me
Tony


_Modified by plastech at 10:41 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Right, those are the correct manufacturer part numbers. But, like I said, on the 2nd one they told me that the part has been discontinued. Hopefully you'll have better luck then I did!
Thanks again!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Well I think I have them both,they have taken my order No
Let see tomorrow ,when I can talk to them on the phone.

Tony




_Modified by plastech at 10:33 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

I got ten of each ,hope they are the right ones for you 
Send me an IM with your address and I will get them ship it for you









Tony


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

I sent you an IM, but I'm not sure how IMs work on here. Those parts look like they should work. Please send me your Paypal info and how much I owe you so I can forward you payment.
Our address is:
KPtechnologies
ATTN: Kevin Pierson
3800 Grant Ave
Beavercreek, OH 45431
Thanks a million for helping!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (KPierson)*

I guess if this thing works out, please put my name in the hat. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Plastech,
Any updates on this?
Thank you again for your help,
Kevin


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Hi Kevin,
We normally send something every week to my office,we have only been sending direct to the customer,I will check with open orders,
Rgds Tony


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Excellent, thanks for the extremely quick update!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

How is the progress on getting the nav acceptance screen eliminated ?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Posted The conectors yesterday from pittsburgh ,29-11-2006
Regards Tony


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I have the module (obviously) and I even have the ribbon cable. As soon as the connectors arrive we'll be able to send one out for testing. We'll go from there!
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

The parts showed up today!!!!!!
Good news, they fit perfectly!
Hopefully over the weekend I can get one fabbed up and sent out for testing.
Should have something finalized here soon.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

That's great Kevin. Should I send you a Bentley GT infotainment system for tests?
Boxed and ready!










_Modified by Paldi at 8:11 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Once I get the VW cable made up we can test it on the Bently unit. I am guessing they have the same circuit board, as they look very similar on the front side.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

OK, after the new year when shippimg returns to sanity.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

http://g35driver.com/forums/sh...echEE
Interesting reading nice circut board etc.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Yeah, it's always interesting when someone asks you about all the features a product you sell offers and then copys it, and sells them to the public. I spent a lot of my time explaining, in detail (my mistake) some of the features of the KPtech unit. 2 months later he is selling them, with the exact same features, down to the timing durations. 
Anyways.....
I have some updates (sorry for the big pics):
Picture of everything put back together:









Close up of opening already in unit:









Close up of Circuit Board with custom connector:








Replacement connector next to origninal connector:









Picture of entire board with new connector:









There are still some things that need to be figured out. I'm not sure where to mount the relay. that is attached to the cable. It is small, so it shouldn't be a problem, but that would be up to the discretion of the installer. Also, the ribbon cable, being very small, is somewhat fragile, and I couldn't think of any way to strain relieve it, so the installer will need to be careful with it. Other then that, it's basically ready for some field testing! The way I envision it, you will tear your unit apart, replace the ribbon cable with the KPtech ribbon cable (thanks Plastech!) and hook up two wires to the radio harness (12vdc switched and ground). You will then need to hook up two wires on the relay (12vdc switched and trigger from KPtech unit). So, total two wires to the car wiring and the other two go to the KPtech unit.
We will most likely only distribute 4 of these, as that is all the harnesses I have (I already screwed one up). I doubt there is enough interest here to warrant a purchase of the harnesses from the UK.
Thoughts?

Thanks again to Plastech for helping me get the 5 sets of cable connectors I now have!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KPierson* »_
There are still some things that need to be figured out. I'm not sure where to mount the relay that is attached to the cable. 
Other then that, it's basically ready for some field testing! 
The way I envision it, you will tear your unit apart, replace the ribbon cable with the KPtech ribbon cable... and hook up two wires to the radio harness (a 12vdc switched and a ground). You will then need to hook up two wires on the relay (12vdc switched and trigger from KPtech unit). So, total two wires to the car wiring and the other two go to the KPtech unit.
We will most likely only distribute 4 of these, as... I doubt there is enough interest here to warrant a purchase of the harnesses from the UK.
Thoughts?


I'm confused about the wires that need to be hooked up and where. The blue and the green are connected to the new ribbon cable and you are doing that to make it plug and play. I see a red and a black that come out of the Kptech black box. Are they the ones that go to the radio? Can you make a connector so they too will be plug and play? Are there two other wires that go to the 'black box'? I don't see them. It would be great if all the connections and the KPtech box mounting location can be accomplished on the front half of the infotainment system. I found it difficult to work juggling with the two halves split apart. It would make it easier to stabilize the wires to keep things durable. Getting excited....








Ideas:
Strain relieve the green and blue wires by affixing them (wire tie) to the brass grounding spring strip at upper left of the last photo. Mount the Kptech black box to the brass colored rotary switch just below it in the photo.



_Modified by Paldi at 9:45 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Not everything is shown in the pictures, there is a control box that is roughly 2"x2"x1" that needs to be mounted. The red and black wires will go to it, and then the module itself will have a yellow and a black wire that need to be connected to power somewhere.
It may be feasable to make the connections inside the radio, but I don't have the wiring harness to power the radio up.
The idea of the plug was to eliminate the need for soldering connections on the circuit board. You could technically ground the KPtech unit right to the radio housing leaving only the power wire to splice, which you could take to the fuse box and tap it down there, requiring no splicing at all.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

I see. I'm assuming the radio is in the rear half of the unit where all the circuit boards are located. Seems to be some room in there but then you need two (or more?) long wires to drape over to the front half to the modified ribbon cable. Maybe Michael knows what plug supplies power to the unit and which go to the CD player and Navigation CD unit.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KPierson* »_Yeah, it's always interesting when someone asks you about all the features a product you sell offers and then copys it, and sells them to the public. I spent a lot of my time explaining, in detail (my mistake) some of the features of the KPtech unit. 2 months later he is selling them, with the exact same features, down to the timing durations. 
Anyways.....
Thanks again to Plastech for helping me get the 5 sets of cable connectors I now have!

We have the same problem with are new PCB.People can always make the same or better ones ,After they have seen ours.
Good luck with the development.If you need some more just say.
Sorry for the delay ,next time I will use my Milwaukee office
Rgds Tony


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

We will most likely only distribute 4 of these, as that is all the harnesses I have (I already screwed one up). 
I'll take one if still available.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*


_Quote »_We will most likely only distribute 4 of these, as that is all the harnesses I have (I already screwed one up).

I'll take one if still available


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I am confused, Thought Peterson was making these. Plus I do still want one as postem many months ago. Thanks Don Please email me or message me so I can send payment. To ?


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

These units are made by KPtechnologies.
The 'plug and play' version simply includes a replacement ribbon cable so that no actual soldering is needed to be done on the board. However, due to the extreme difficulty in getting the ribbon cable connectors (thank again plastech) and the lack of interested people KPtechnologies won't be ordering any more.
Also, because I don't have access to a working version I can't figure out what we are actually doing with this module. For other cars only a (-) out is needed, but for this particular unit we are providing a switch closure, to mimic the button push. I'm guessing the switch closure I found on the circuit board is tied to ground or 5vdc on one side, but I was unable to trace it through the circuit board.
Because of this, the module won't work exactly as designed. The module will not be able to monitor the push of the button, and therefore won't be able to offer the AUX function that the module is capable of providing. Maybe once our tester gets his installed he'll be able to measure the voltage on the wires and see what kind of switching we need.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

OK, I did some more research and I traced the button contacts back in to one of the back boards, where there is another connector that has a different, easier to obtain connector on it. I also think I can get power and ground from this harness, to make a true 'plug and play' module. 
If there is enough interest (at least 10 people willing to prepay) we can make a board that will simply plug in inline with this other connector. My plan is to first test the module to make sure it will work in its current form before moving on with this other method.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (KPierson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KPierson* »_If there is enough interest (at least 10 people willing to prepay) we can make a board that will simply plug in inline with this other connector. My plan is to first test the module to make sure it will work in its current form before moving on with this other method.

I'm confused about just what you've created. A few questions:
1. Does it just eliminate the annoying screen that appears when you attempt to enter a destination in the nav system or does it also affect the annoying screens that appear when you start the car?
2. How much would it cost, if prepaid?
3. What are the steps to install it?
Thanks


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (car_guy)*

As of right now the goal is to eliminate the disclaimer acceptance every time you start the vehicle. 
The current Navigation OK Bypass module sells for around $50, but it's not plug and play. The plug and play version will probably be closer to $100 to cover the added connectors and time needed to manufacture them.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

The Startup Disclaimer Acceptance OK Bypass and the Navigation Disclaimer OK Bypass - are both functions accommodated? 
One screen comes on at startup, and everyone hates it! 
The other displays when you attempt to enter a destination into the navigation system while the car is in motion. This latter screen will be much harder to defeat, if at all, I think.










_Modified by Paldi at 8:44 PM 12-25-2006_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_The Startup Disclaimer Acceptance OK Bypass and the Navigation Disclaimer OK Bypass - are both functions accomodared?

I'm honestly not sure what the difference is. The KPtechnologies module is designed to automatically process the 'OK' screen X amount of seconds after the car is started. From what I'm reading I'm gathering that there is more then one acceptence screen? I've never used one of these navigation systems so I am not at all familiar with them.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (KPierson)*

I'll prepay Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (KPierson)*

I think we are now getting to the root of the confusion. The title of this thread contains the phrase "Nav Acceptance Screen...". I, and apparently others, thought that you were referring to the warning screen that displays when you try to select an address in the navigation system when the car is moving. You have clarified that by stating that you are in fact bypassing the OK screen that appears when the car is started. 
As far as I am concerned, you are addressing the far more annoying issue. I would be interested in purchasing one of the modules when I understand how much it costs and how difficult it would be to install.
Regardless whether I purchase one of these, I want to thank you for your efforts in fixing one of the few annoying aspects of Phaeton ownership! I know that you've spent a lot of time, effort and money on this. Definitely in the best spirit of the Phaeton forum.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Good point, Steven - I changed the thread title to 'Legal Acceptance Screen'.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I would doubt that the bypass can accomidate more that the initial Acceptance OK. That is fine with me I will pay in advance.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Another month... time for a project progress report! Zup Kevin?


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Update!
Good news for the community, but some bad news for Paldi!
I finally received the harness required to power up the doner unit that Paldi supplied me. Unfortunately, the unit will not power up, BUT I was able to read the voltage on the switches. This is a very significant finding, as I now know for sure how the switch works! This will enable us to eliminate the relay I posted about last time, and now we only need one wire interfaced to the circuit board. We will then be able to splice two wires powering the head unit and thats all!
Another nice thing, now that we will be reading the actual voltage on the switch we'll be able to use the AUX output of the module!
The only bad news is that it isn't looking very likely that we'll make a lot of harnesses. Of course, there isn't much interest to start with, so that might not be too bad. Another positive is that for the people who are actually brave enough to solder the circuit board (like the original module is designed) it will actually be pretty easy. There are two different existing pads on the circuit board that can easily be soldered to, with little risk of damage. That being said, it will be possible to make this work for $45 or so, the price of the module!
I'm going to fab up one 'plug in' adapter for Paldi to test, and once we get his feedback we'll go from there.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Too bad it won't power up. I was thinking we could use it as a mule for the DVD Navi upgrade using Bentley or ROW '08 Phaeton PC cards in the old radio can. I also have the ebay Bentley radio. Maybe we can try the no-nag for that. It should increase the number you might be able to sell and there's the marketing presteige you get from making something for a Bentley.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Is the Bently unit fairly similar to the VW unit? Got any pics of the Bently unit? I wonder if the insides are close to being the same?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

The fronts are almost identical, just different shaped buttons and some different fubction assignments. The rear half of the units where the PC boards sit are identical as far as I can see...


















_Modified by Paldi at 11:52 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Let me know when to send my money I still want one.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Here's a side view and more of the 2004 Bentley GT radio.


















_Modified by Paldi at 2:30 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

You don't by chance have a picture of the back do you? So we can see if both units have the same plug.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

My camera is at the office... But the plug is green







does that help? It also has 2 rows of tiny pins arranged down the middle.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

The VW has three plugs on the back. Two smaller 8 pin plugs (one for power/ground, the other for speakers) and one larger plug that controls everything else on the unit.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Yes, I see the 2 eight pin plug receptacles in the recessed area with the fuse in it.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats a good sign!


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (KPierson)*

One more question, if you don't mind...
Can you see the red plug shown in the picture above through the hole in the case? This, assuming there is a hole in the case!
The red plug is the plug that the green and blue wires are attached to in the pictures I posted.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

There are similar slots in the case but they are in a different spot. I don't see the red connectors, but I haven't opened her up for a look inside either.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, another update.
I was wrong, the test unit WILL power up! It turns out my laboratory power supply didn't have enough current to power it. I switched to a 15A automotive power supply and the VW screen popped up and then the disclaiminer screen!!!!
However, the bad news is that my newly created circuit does NOT work. It turns out, the buttons are simple buttons, they actually are a digital signal. However, this isn't that bad.
The thing that scares me is that everytime I power the unit up I have to hit the circular button in the bottom left hand corner (power I presume) to get the 'OK' screen to pop up. Is this how it works in the car? Do you have to hit that button EVERY time you start the car? Or does the unit automatically load up to the disclaimer screen?
I was able to electronically push the 'OK' button to accept the screen, but I was not able to read the button back in to the module. This means that the AUX output most likely won't work.
Although I was able to electronically accept the 'OK' screen (OK screen = Warning - Disctraction causes Accidents) I was not able to simulate how it would work in a car, as I could not get the unit to power up to that particular screen. This module is designed to output a signal X amount of seconds after the igntion is turned on, so we need some consistancy in startup procedures for it to work.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

The OK screen comes up without having to press any "round button on the left". Don't know if I understand what you are speaking of. Perhaps in the car there's a signal from the ignition switch to the radio? Just a wild arse guess.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, there are two power wires for the radio. A constant power source used to retain memory and clock information, and a switched voltage that makes the unit turn on. I've got the 'memory' wire constantly powered and I still have to hit the button every time. Maybe that was the problem they were having?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

Which button are you hitting to power it on? The rotary one centered under the display or something else?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Also, when I'm in the car I have the key with me. It usually gets the radio/information screen going when I get into the car b4 I even put the key in the ignition.


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Its the button in the middle of the 'FM, AM, CD, and something else' cluster. Its a circular button that pushes in.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*

That one mutes the radio. Twisting it is volume control. I'm not sure if it actully turns the radio off and on. My manual is in the car, out in the little blizzard we are currently having. Maybe someone else has one handy who can answer your questions...? Anyway, that button shouldn't power up the entire navigation/information unit, just the radio part.
I'm thinking if your timer module works and turns off the OK screen, it doesn't matter how the radio is made to go on as long as it goes on before the electronic button push happens. Right? Seems like you are making great progress!


----------



## KPierson (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

It's possible that pushing any button will turn it all on, that just happens to be the one that I pushed every time! I'll mess around with it some more tomorrow and see what I can find.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Pushing that button the center one in AM/FM/CD/ et is the volume control for the radio and pressing it toggles the sound system between on and off. 
It really has nothing to do with the Acceptance screen., which comes on when the ignition is turned on regardless of radio, Am/Fm/ Cd being on or not.


_Modified by GripperDon at 11:54 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Time flies*

when your clock is fast!
Here it is almost June and the prototype No-Nag is sitting on my dresser. Because of a glitch in my Navi system, I now have the newer unit installed -with the Phone button. 
That complicates my plan of hooking the No-Nag to my old-style ebay Navi and putting it in my Phaeton. My new Navi and instrument cluster have different software in it compared to the old one - I believe this is true - so I can't just swap and play.
At least that's the worry. I could, of course, fit the No-Nag into my new Navi - but that makes a quick swap in/swap out impossible.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Time flies (Paldi)*

Holy Moly, when did you get it, Please post the latest info did it work for him, what do you think, can you post a picture telss more please, availabity, Cost etc. More I need input as the little robot said. input input


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Input input (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Holy Moly, when did you get it, Please post the latest info, did it work for him, what do you think, can you post a picture ...
















I will post pictures and thoughts about where to mount it and how to wire it. I'll ask my new service tech if he wants to put it in for an hours labor. If not I might have to research a few questions before I'd try it myself, at a GTG - or loan it to somebody else with the ability to test it. Kevin says it will work.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (KPierson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KPierson* »_OK, I did some more research and I traced the button contacts back in to one of the back boards, where there is another connector that has a different, easier to obtain connector on it. I also think I can get power and ground from this harness, to make a true 'plug and play' module. 
If there is enough interest (at least 10 people willing to prepay) we can make a board that will simply plug in inline with this other connector. My plan is to first test the module to make sure it will work in its current form before moving on with this other method.

The above is probably the best way to go, need 10 YES votes...


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES Don


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Input input (Paldi)*

My infotainment unit failed several times early on, so I have a newer model with the phone button as well. I would think it is more than plugging in a module for using a phone. Would we need to add the steering wheel module as well, and wire the microphone to on-star to the phone function?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Related discussion of the same topic: Warning on screen upon startup


Michael


----------

